# A China bank near collapse and probable non-payment on bonds...



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Thought this was interesting... Only a few hundred million in USD, but more importantly it would be the first default ever missed by a fund in China by a bank there...

http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonchang/2014/01/19/mega-default-in-china-scheduled-for-january-31/


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Invision,
Have you hear a rumor that our govt is considering getting out of the stock buying business as early as next month?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

You mean ending QE3? If so, they will be lowering the amount gradually over the next 6-14 months... One voting board member wants it to $0 by 1/1/2015, according to an interview with him on Reuters a few days ago... Can't remember his name, but he has been one of the out spoken anti-QE guys but didn't have voting position until this year. 

Also heard something about mandatory buying US Treasuries in all retirement programs proposed Bill coming from the Senate - that was either on Rush or Hannity or Erik Erikson... Can't remember which, I didn't pay that much attention since I don't put anything into IRAs or 401ks, but remember thinking "suckers" who stay in anything that has a mandatory must buy treasuries clause...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

China has their own QE program. So they should withhold their harsh comments about ours. They infuse cash 'when necessary'. And it will likely be necessary on Jan 31st like the article posted above.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Actually, I think they will not infuse cash this time, as a warning shot across the bow of their banks...

China is in much better shape than we are financially...


----------

